# طريقه عمل ملمع الكاوتش



## msamsamsa (30 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه دتكم الله وبركاته ارجو من سيادتكم الافاده فى طريقه عمل ملمع الكاوتش انا منتظر منكم الرد


----------



## عالم غريب غريب (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*م ششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور بارك الله فيك *


----------



## موسى عوض (24 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم 
1 جلسرين صناعي او طبي حسب الارخص سعر 25كيلو 
2 5لتر بروبالين جلكول 
3 60 لتر ماء و تحصل على 90 لتر من ملمع الكاوشوك


----------



## Sun Everyday (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكـووور أخ موسى
الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## رفاو (28 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور ع موضوع طريقه عمل ملمع الكاوتش


----------



## ابراهيم 977 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## ابوزينب السنجري (3 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## أمين نصار (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة العام الهجرى الجديد ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## carcare (9 ديسمبر 2010)

لوسمحتوا مينفغش يكون تركيزه اقوي لفاده


----------



## احمد الشنهاب (18 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابو عبدو الشامي (30 سبتمبر 2012)

يمكن اضافه 1كغ صابون سائل للحصول على رغوه اثناء المسح


----------



## يوسف مخارزة (1 أكتوبر 2012)

بوركت أخي وهل يمكن إضافة شيء من السلكون للخليط


----------



## mm22 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

طرقت عمل برسيل جل


----------



## hisham_408 (20 فبراير 2013)

تصنيع قطع غيار ومنتجات كاوتشوك بجمهورية مصر 
شركة هيدرونيورابر


----------



## ابو روفيدا (24 أبريل 2015)

شكرا على المعلومات​


----------



## م محمود الاصلي (12 أغسطس 2015)

شكراااااااااااا​​


----------



## meddgt (8 نوفمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم يا اخوان و لكن الجلسرين يجلب الاتربة و الغبار وهل يمكن مزج الجلسرين مع السربطول1 لزيادة اللمعان


----------

